#  Krankenpflege >   Frage zu Pflegestufe 1 >

## Pauline123

Hallo!!  
Ich habe seit vielen Jahren MS und bekomme nun Pfegeustufe 1. Habe aber auch etwas Angst davor, dass ich dann zB nicht mehr alleine raus darf. Ist das so? Ich habe zB eine umgebautes Auto (Hand-Gas usw) und da ich schon lange krank bin, habe ich bereits vieles mir eingerichtet, dass ich dennoch mit vielem alleine zurecht und auch weiter unter die Menschen komme. Wird das nun ein Problem wenn ich Pflegeld bekomme? Oder darf ich alles was ich kann weiter allein machen. Brauch zB Hilfe beim Duschen, beim Anziehen, bin Inkontinet und bei Hauswirtschaflichen Sachen (Einkaufe, Kochen, Putzen und so) sonst komme ich noch klar, mit Rolli, Rollator oder 2 Stöcken.  
Also darf ich weiter alleine raus oder wird das ein Problem, dann lehne ich besser ab, denn noch mehr Selbständigkeit will ich nicht verlieren. 
Ich dank schon mal  :Zunge raus:  
Liebe GRüße, Pauline

----------


## günni

habe auch ms, pauline 
bin recht schwer betroffen und sogar in stufe 3. 
bin trotzdem mit meinem el. rolli täglich unterwegs....diese einstufung ist doch nur ein mass für den notwendigen pflegeaufwand und sonst nichts! 
günni

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
klar Pauline darfst du weiterhin allein unterwegs sein. Auch bei Pflegestufe 2 und 3, kann dich niemand dazu zwingen unter ständiger Begleitung sein zu müssen. Man könnte sogar weiter zur Arbeit gehen, sofern es die Gesundheit zulässt und man auch eine Arbeit hat. Das Pflegegeld bekommst du, damit du dir deine helfende Hände bezahlen kannst. Du könntest sogar Persönliche Assistenz beantragen, dann erhältst du Geld und kannst festes Personal nach deinem Wunsch einstellen, die dann alles das für dich und nach deiner Anleitung erledigen. Du wärst dann Arbeitgeber und mit dem Geld (Persönliches Budget) zahlst du ihnen ihr Lohn.

----------


## Hjoergen

Ist die Klassifizierung der Pflegestufe eigentlich gesetzlich geregelt oder definiert die jede Krankenkasse für sich selbst? Weil ich immer mal wieder höre, dass Betroffene Probleme haben, die richtige Pflegestufe und die damit verbundenen Ansprüche anerkannt zu bekommen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Dafür gibt es festgesetzte Begutachtungsrichtlinien, die vorgeben wie viel Minuten bestimmte Tätigkeiten beanspruchen müssen. Pflegestufe.info

----------

